# What plan is your iPhone 3G on?



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Just curious what everyone chose for their voice/data plans for the iPhone? I will likely be getting one next week ... just not sure what plan I'm going to go with yet. Did you take one of the iPhone voice+data combo plans or did you mix 'n match a different voice and data plan?


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

I went with the $30 My5 voice plan and added the $30/6GB data plan and the $15 "value pack" for call display, etc, etc. I would use the word "value" quite loosely considering that for $60 you can get all that and more in other countries... but hey, I love the phone - I've had it for 6 hours and for some strange reason, I can't imagine how I lived without it before this.


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

Mine is the very old plan ($25/month, 50min, bill by second, evening starts from 6pm, unlimited eve/weekend, $7 Caller Display) plus $30/6GB.

I'm still thinking getting MY5 or MEGA TALK...


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

They push the data plan pretty hard. I won't be needing it. They told me on the phone it's mandatory, but at the dealer they said it's not. It's only "strongly encouraged". I wish they would get thier stories straight.


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

$20 Voice (corporate)
-200 day time
-unlimited evenings & weekends (7pm)
-1000 rogers-to-rogers

$30 6gb data
$15 value pack (VVM, 2500 texts, call display)


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm on a shared family plan and just added the $30 data.
The upgrade cost Me $400 for the 16gb because of my "upgrade level" minus a $50 mail in rebate.
We have a shared 300 + 300 and unlimted evening weekends with text and voicemail for 2 people.
I forgot to add visual voicemail though, I'm gonna go the first month without it and see if I really would need it.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

wow none of you are paying below $50 at all. Rogers really knows how to rip people off.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

harrisjr said:


> They push the data plan pretty hard. I won't be needing it. They told me on the phone it's mandatory, but at the dealer they said it's not. It's only "strongly encouraged". I wish they would get thier stories straight.


It was pretty mandatory at the Fido kiosk where I got my iPhone yesterday... you had to sign a 3 year data contract or they would not sell you the phone!

EDIT (to save double posting):
I renewed my CityFido for another 3 years, plus added the $30/6GB data and the $15 "value" pack...


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> It was pretty mandatory at the Fido kiosk where I got my iPhone yesterday... you had to sign a 3 year data contract or they would not sell you the phone!


"pretty mandatory"? I'm talking about the data plan. I already knew about the 3 year contract. It states right on their iPhone page that data is not mandatory.

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

"Data Usage - Your iPhone will be enabled for data usage. If you subscribe to a plan with no data included, data charges at a pay-per-use rate of 5¢/KB for data sent and/or received over the Rogers network will apply, unless you subscribe to a data plan, which we highly recommend."


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

I think my package turned out to be pretty good.

$25 - 250 Minutes, E/W 6pm, Unlimited Incoming, Unlimited R2R, 100 Canadian LD
$30 - 6GB Data
$5 - $15 VVM Value Pack with $10 Credit

So 60 bucks without SAF/Tax, not too shabby.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

After complaining to CS that I waited approx. 9 hours at a Rogers dealer and left empty handed, I was able to get an 8GB delivered to me, while keeping my corporate voice plan intact:

200 anytime
Free wknds/6PM Eves
per second billing after the first minute
2300 SMS
Call Display\ID Enhanced voicemail
$ 33.00
$ 30.00 6GB Data

I was eligible for a HUP so I paid:

349.00 will show on my invoice
35.00 activation fee
(50.00) good will credit
(50.00) MIR

My net cost is 50.00 over because my MSF was <30.00
The CSR who helped me with this BTW was awesome. Im wondering why I had to wait 9 hours to get this done????


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

harrisjr said:


> "pretty mandatory"? I'm talking about the data plan. I already knew about the 3 year contract. It states right on their iPhone page that data is not mandatory.
> 
> Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone
> 
> "Data Usage - Your iPhone will be enabled for data usage. If you subscribe to a plan with no data included, data charges at a pay-per-use rate of 5¢/KB for data sent and/or received over the Rogers network will apply, unless you subscribe to a data plan, which we highly recommend."


I'm talking FIDO, not Rogers... On Fido, it seems the data is mandatory... that's what they were telling people yesterday... if you didn't sign a 3-year DATA contract, you could not take a phone...


----------



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

Mine is $35 voice only. No SMS and no data.


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

DS said:


> I think my package turned out to be pretty good.
> 
> $25 - 250 Minutes, E/W 6pm, Unlimited Incoming, Unlimited R2R, 100 Canadian LD
> $30 - 6GB Data
> ...


How do I build this? Do I have to ask for something in particular to get this?


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

25$ 150 Daytime,5000 evening and weekends 6pm, unlimted rogers to rogers and 10$ unlimited txts no data


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

DS said:


> I think my package turned out to be pretty good.
> 
> $25 - 250 Minutes, E/W 6pm, Unlimited Incoming, Unlimited R2R, 100 Canadian LD
> $30 - 6GB Data
> ...


Ya dude, that's a good plan - someone already asked, so I'm asking again - can you tell us how you got this plan? Also, do you have cable/internet with Rogers?


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Sybersport said:


> Ya dude, that's a good plan - someone already asked, so I'm asking again - can you tell us how you got this plan? Also, do you have cable/internet with Rogers?


Does this actually exist? I haven't seen anything on the Rogers site anywhere close to it. I don't think there's any point to look through the Fido site is there?

edit: In response to my Fido question: No there is not.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Any other input from current new iPhone users?

Cheers!


----------



## purelithium (Jul 26, 2006)

I got the Mega Incoming $35 plan, $30 data, $15 Visual Voicemail valuepack, and 5pm early evenings $9... About 40 dollars more than my old Bell bill, but I'll pay it for the browsing experience on the iPhone.




harrisjr said:


> They push the data plan pretty hard. I won't be needing it. They told me on the phone it's mandatory, but at the dealer they said it's not. It's only "strongly encouraged". I wish they would get thier stories straight.


It's "strongly encouraged" to some and "mandatory" to others because CSR's get big commissions on the data plans. The more data they sell, the more money they make. Often, they don't make commissions on voiceplans, so I'm told.


----------



## DS (Oct 7, 2004)

Sybersport said:


> Ya dude, that's a good plan - someone already asked, so I'm asking again - can you tell us how you got this plan? Also, do you have cable/internet with Rogers?


The voice plan is a retentions plan. If you call up and say "cancel my phone" you'll get transferred to customer care, who you're usually able to negotiate with in terms of plans. 

I had the voice plan and a $10 credit for my Communicate Value Pack (VM/CID/TEXTS) previously, so when I changed to the VVM Value Pack I still kept the credit. 

Check out this thread for more info:

Elect - Hot deal for Rogers Wireless Customers - RedFlagDeals.com Forums


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

Mega Time 35
$30/6GB
$15 iPhone pack


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I got the Mega Incoming*

$30.00 Free incoming local calls, 200 daytime minutes-
$30.00 Data Package 6GB
$9.00 Early Evenings start at 5:00 PM
$15.00 Value Pack, 2500 Text, Visual Voice Mail, Call Display, 1000 Sent Pictures

System Access fee + 911 Fee $91.45 + Taxes, Around $104


That's roughly what I pay Telus and I have a very basic family plan with only free weekends, no text, no call display,,,,

Both telus phones have not been charged in over 2 months and are sitting in a drawer until the contract finishes....


----------



## mcbg1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Right now I just have:

20$ 200 anytime minutes
30$ for 6GB of data

I want to get the 15$ VVM Value Pack but I can't seem to reach anyone when calling Rogers. Any tips to talk to a real person quickly?


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

harrisjr said:


> "pretty mandatory"? I'm talking about the data plan. I already knew about the 3 year contract. It states right on their iPhone page that data is not mandatory.
> 
> Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone
> 
> "Data Usage - Your iPhone will be enabled for data usage. If you subscribe to a plan with no data included, data charges at a pay-per-use rate of 5¢/KB for data sent and/or received over the Rogers network will apply, unless you subscribe to a data plan, which we highly recommend."


Exactly what i mean, now have you gotten just the iphone on voice? I know we can do that. But my issue now is, how do we stop them from charging us 5c/kb? Can they lock it? Does anyone know this for sure and has tried it?

Hopefully someone can help me i was on hold between rogers and apple today for 5 hours+ trying to figure this out and i have yet to get a good answer.


----------



## smeerdude (Nov 16, 2007)

anyone get a family plan yet?


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

dani190 said:


> Exactly what i mean, now have you gotten just the iphone on voice? I know we can do that. But my issue now is, how do we stop them from charging us 5c/kb? Can they lock it? Does anyone know this for sure and has tried it?
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me i was on hold between rogers and apple today for 5 hours+ trying to figure this out and i have yet to get a good answer.


Huh? Blocking Data topic?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

smeerdude said:


> anyone get a family plan yet?


I tired to move to a couples plan, and was told I couldn't... I renewed what I had and will follow up on that later!!?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

*My5 20* - $20
250 Daytime mins
Unlimited Evenings/Weekends (@9pm)
Unlimited Talk/Text to 5 people

*6gb Data Plan* - $30

*iPhone Visual Voicemail Value Pack* - $15
Visual Voicemail
Call Display with Name Display
2500 Sent / Unlimited Received Text Messages
WhoCalled

$65 + $6.95 SAF + $0.93 911 + HST =

*$82.35*/month


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> I tired to move to a couples plan, and was told I couldn't... I renewed what I had and will follow up on that later!!?


Family plans became allowed only yesterday or so. You might be able to switch/back.

I'd prefer separate plans though.


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

Well since i went with fido I went with:

- $30 Fido to Fido Plus (150 anytime, unlimited eve + weekends, unlimited calling to Fido and rogers customers) 

- $30 6GB Data

- $15 Visual Voice mail package (Visual Voice mail, Call display, Who Called and 2500 text messages)

It all comes to about 93 bucks a month after taxes and fees but I think I got a pretty good deal for my usage habits, I don't think I will ever be able to get an overage charge.


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm with Rogers and I got the,
$35.00 MY5 + Canada Wide
$30.00 6GB Data Plan
$15.00 iPhone Value Pack+VVmail

P.S I love Visual Voicemail its very cool!!


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

I will (hopefully) be getting my iPhone this coming Friday, July 18th. Interesting to see what everyone has - looks like some people have grandfathered plans. I think I will go for the following:

$35 My5 (Canada Wide)
$30 6 GB Data
$7 Call Display/Name Display
$6.95 SAF
$0.50 911
--------
$83.42 after taxes in Alberta

One question ... what kind of credit check does Rogers do? Is it just internal or a real credit check? If it doesn't pass, does anyone know what the deposit is that you have to pay? I am currently on PAYG, but previously had a monthly Rogers plan 2 or 3 years ago ... not sure if they can just reinstate that w/o a credit check or not


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't know the name of my plan, but here are the specs:

325 daytime minutes, 100 long distance, free after 18:00 hrs., 11$ value pack, system access gouge, 911, and the 6GB data take-out special, but no buffet.

300 bills for the 16GB iPhone.

Total monthly fees ~$71.00 after taxes.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

I was able to keep my corp plan - WOOT!

200 anytime
unlimited eves at 6PM/wknds
Call waiting/display
2500 sent SMS/unl incoming
per second billing after 1st min
enh VM
6GB Data
63.00 + SAF/911 + taxes

8GB iPhone ... 249.00


----------



## Delroy666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Rogers actually let me keep my very old $5/month plan. I hardly ever talk on the phone, but I plan to use a lot of data.

$10 for 40 minutes anytime
- $5 monthly plan credit
+ $30 6GB data
+ SAF/911/tax

= ~$43/month

16GB iPhone 3G = $349


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

250 minutes, evenings and weekends at 6pm - $25
6GB data - $30
iPhone VVM, 2500 text, and Call Display - $15
1000 (yes, one thousand) Canadian Long Distance minutes - $5


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Does Rogers charge you "minutes" for being on hold when you dial 611? I'm pretty sure the answer is 'no' but I've been on hold for 45minutes(yay speaker phone!) and I'm getting worried. I'm phoning to maybe change a few things about my plan but here's how it stands now:

$35- mega voice plan
$30- 6gb data
$6.95- system access fee
$4- Long distance Saver

I also get 10% off for having 3 services so as it stands my bill is $80-ish. That That's what it was with my Razr so I'm happy...I think.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Any "*" phone number that works from your phone is not charged, including *611.

You can also call Rogers from a landline, if you're worried about it. 



iheartmac said:


> Does Rogers charge you "minutes" for being on hold when you dial 611? I'm pretty sure the answer is 'no' but I've been on hold for 45minutes(yay speaker phone!) and I'm getting worried. I'm phoning to maybe change a few things about my plan but here's how it stands now:
> 
> $35- mega voice plan
> $30- 6gb data
> ...


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

spitfire1945 said:


> wow none of you are paying below $50 at all. Rogers really knows how to rip people off.


In what country can you get a voice and data plan for under $50?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Here in Mexico you can get a 50$ plan....with 100 mbs and 200 min and 150 texts I think. It isnt bad for the light user. That includes taxes and fees.


----------



## edmondk (Jul 14, 2008)

*$30 6g*

I am confused about this. if you buy an iphone with the base level monthly plan. i think it is $60, does it automatically bump the data up to 6g right now or is the 6g only available for separate voice plans.

oh, and hello. I have been lurking around anonymously for months but finally got an account. I am debating buying iphone right now.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

*Family plan help*



HowEver said:


> Family plans became allowed only yesterday or so. You might be able to switch/back.
> 
> I'd prefer separate plans though.


I wrote Rogers about upgrading to an iPhone on a family pland and got this reply:

iPhone 3G is not currently 
available for use with a family price plan. If you wish to upgrade to 
this handset you are more than welcome to, but it will require you to 
change the price plan for both of your wireless lines. 

So, However, where did you get your info and do you know a way to do this?


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

edmondk said:


> I am confused about this. if you buy an iphone with the base level monthly plan. i think it is $60, does it automatically bump the data up to 6g right now or is the 6g only available for separate voice plans.
> 
> oh, and hello. I have been lurking around anonymously for months but finally got an account. I am debating buying iphone right now.


Correct. That 60.00 plan is the basic iPhone Value Plan which only includes *400MB* data. IMO this plan sucks. The 6GB data plan is available for voice plans that are a minimum of 30.00 per month. This is the better package are you are able to choose the services that you will actually use.

_edit:_ thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## xplicit (Jul 15, 2008)

crackintosh said:


> Correct. That 60.00 plan is the basic iPhone Value Plan which only includes 400GB data. IMO this plan sucks. The 6GB data plan is available for voice plans that are a minimum of 30.00 per month. This is the better package are you are able to choose the services that you will actually use.





Hehe, if you read this it sounds so silly 


60$ for voice and 400GB data,

While You pay 30$ for 6gb data.



He means 400MB  but its amazing how 1 letter can make a huge difference 

Any who Mine Plan

35 My5+5 (Student Id Required)
200Min + Unlimited 6pm eve/wk ends
15 - Caller ID/Voice Mail/VVM + text messages 
30$ Data

-10$ for first 3 Months.

Since Voice Plan is over 35$ I received 50$ off my iPhone 16gb (Original 349) I paid 299 (so no tax)

Should be here this week!! I CANT WAIT (Rogers BTW)

(my grammar and spelling suck so don't blame me)


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I kept my family plan when I purchased the iPhone 3G. I pay $15 for 150 shared daytime minutes. Free evenings and weekends. I also purchased the 30 dollar, six gig plan. Total bill including $7 for valldisplay is $60 minus 15 percent discount plus 13 percent Hst


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

Mega Time $30
- 150 + 50 + 50 mins WD
- Unlimited WE/EVE (9PM)
- Unlimited Rogers to Rogers/Fido calling
- $7 Call display
- $30 6GB data
- SAF, 911, Taxes = $84.13

Thinking of adding the $15 Value pack... depends on how much more I start texting...


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

$20 - Mega My5 20 - 200 weekday minutes, unlimited evenings and weekends, My5 Canada-wide

$30 - 6GB data plan

$15 - iPhone VVM value pack

plus the crap fees and taxes.

$81.14 a month after all taxes and fees


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

The Rogers store here put out some really good plans, unfortunatly they didn't until the morning of launch and I was already in line at Fido. I didn't find out about it until after .

Plan A $65 + 6.95 @ 911

350 Daytime minutes
Unlimited Evenings / Weekends @ 6pm
Unlimited Local calling to any 5 on any network
6GB data plan
Call Display
2,500 SMS
Visual Voicemail
Whocalled

Plan B $70 + 6.95 + 911

450 Daytime minutes
Unlimited Evenings / Weekends @ 6pm
Unlimited Local calling to any 5 on any network
6GB data plan
Call Display
2,500 SMS
Visual Voicemail
Whocalled

Plan C $87 + 6.95 + 911

450 Daytime minutes
Unlimited Evenings / Weekends @ 6pm
Unlimited Incoming calls
100 Minutes of Long distance
6GB data plan
Call Display
2,500 SMS
Visual Voicemail
Whocalled



With Fido, my plan is $80 + 6.95 + 911

350 Daytime minutes
Unlimited Evenings/Weekends after 7pm
Unlimited incoming calls
2,500 SMS
Call Display
Visual Voicemail
Whocalled


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Drizzx said:


> The Rogers store here put out some really good plans, unfortunatly they didn't until the morning of launch and I was already in line at Fido. I didn't find out about it until after .
> 
> Plan A $65 + 6.95 @ 911
> 
> ...


Plan A seems like quite the deal there. Was that available for new customers? They must be trying to gain lots of subscribers in SK.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

adam1185 said:


> Plan A seems like quite the deal there. Was that available for new customers? They must be trying to gain lots of subscribers in SK.


Yeah that was for new customers. I'm not sure if it was available for existing. I'm just a bit ripped that Fido wouldn't give me my deposit back so I could go get that plan  Nor would they come any closer to matching it.

At least I have per second billing and unlimited incoming, but I'm not sure that makes up for the $15 difference.


----------



## vd0t (Jul 14, 2005)

$25
200 min
1000 evenings/weekends @7
unlimited incoming
caller ID included

$30
6GB data

= $55 + 6.95 + 0.50 + tax
= $69.94

I don't think you can get away with much more for a plan less than $70 tax and other fees inclusive.

Edit: This is on Fido. I was also eligible for a $10 credit each month for the rest of my contract on my voice plan but not if I choose to get the iPhone! The CSR made me choose between $10/month credit (effectively making my voice plan $15) or an iPhone!


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

Drizzx said:


> The Rogers store here put out some really good plans, unfortunatly they didn't until the morning of launch and I was already in line at Fido. I didn't find out about it until after .
> 
> Plan A $65 + 6.95 @ 911
> 
> ...


Called customer service about this plan. Was told there was no way they could give this out. He said, as a plan, it doesn't exist. I'm gonna call back and keep trying, maybe try another department.

For about $3 less I'd get an extra 100 mins, 2,500 txts, early nights, VVM, and My 5 (the My 5 wouldn't be necessary if I had the early nights and 350 mins.)

Drizzx, you wouldn't happen to know what the plan code for that was would you? Or know if the employee would share that with you?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, I'd love the code if there is one.. this is a plan that could sway me in the direction of a shiny new white iPhone (granted there is one available that is).


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

When I spoke to them they said that was an offer the 2Send Communications stores were offering, so I believe the plan was local to possibly even Regina.

They called them the "2Send Communications Complete Smart Phone Value Plans"

I don't know if this help, but it's all I have, other than the sheet of paper its printed out on.


----------



## ElDiablo (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info Drizzx. That's a damn good deal. Now I just need 2Send to get some in stock!


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

ElDiablo said:


> Thanks for the info Drizzx. That's a damn good deal. Now I just need 2Send to get some in stock!


They say they will have some tomorrow, at least at the Cornwall location. Though it doesn't sound promising on 16GB.


----------



## ElDiablo (Jul 16, 2008)

Drizzx said:


> They say they will have some tomorrow, at least at the Cornwall location. Though it doesn't sound promising on 16GB.


Yeah, the 16 gig seems to be what everyone is waiting for, myself included.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

Drizzx said:


> When I spoke to them they said that was an offer the 2Send Communications stores were offering, so I believe the plan was local to possibly even Regina.
> 
> They called them the "2Send Communications Complete Smart Phone Value Plans"
> 
> I don't know if this help, but it's all I have, other than the sheet of paper its printed out on.


Thanks Drizzx... I'm gonna give 'em a call tomorrow... maybe I'll get lucky, but for now I must sleep


----------



## lanus03 (Jul 19, 2008)

I had a one year contract with Rogers which expired in May. I called customer support saying "cancel my account" and told the csr (who was really friendly and great to deal with  ) I had a really great offer from Bell on an Instinct. This is what he could give me based on their revenue from my old ~$70 a month plan:

$20 - 250 w.d. minutes, Unlimited 6pm eve and w.e., unlimited local incoming, unlimited network calling.
$5 - ($15 - $10 credit) $15 iPhone value pack
$5 - ($8 - $3 credit) Visual Voicemail
$30 - 6GB data plan
$5 - 1000min Anytime Canadian long distance minutes. (If you're an existing rogers customer just phone and ask for this! It sure beats their standard offer of $6 for 35 minutes!)

Total: $65 + SAF + e911 = $72.45

With 5% GST and 7% PST it comes to $81.14. My average bill used to be $80.02 for 200 weekday minutes, 5pm evenings and 5*MB* of data so I'm more than pleased! I had to pay $424 for a black 16GB but I'll gladly pay more upfront for a killer plan. Should have asked if they could waive the $35 activation charge though!


----------

